# Headphone jack problem?



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

I brought this new desktop speaker( Altec lansing VS2621 ). But when I plug in my headphone into the jack, no sound is coming out. But I am sure it is not malfunction because the first day I brought I got, I tried with the headphone and it is still working. And I did went to mess with the sound in the control panel. Is there any way I can get sound from the headphone jack again? For some reason, I get sound from headphone when I plug my headphone halfway in the speaker jack but its very fizzy. And its not my headphone's problem because its working on my ipod. Is it something that has to do with the mic? How can I switch the jack back from a mic to a headphone once again if that is the issue?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the mike jack will be a line in line

the headphone a line out line jack

they are not interchangeable

check you are plugged into the right sockets


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

dai said:


> the mike jack will be a line in line
> 
> the headphone a line out line jack
> 
> ...


But my speaker has only one plug-in jack. Do you mean the jacks from my sound card in the back of my case? If thats the case, I plugged it in the middle jack( green one ), is that correct?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the speakers are faulty. You do not need to change anything within Windows. If you are getting audio to the speakers, then everything is properly configured. Inserting headphones into the speakers simply disables the audio input to the speakers amplifier and routes audio to the headphone jack.

If the speakers are working and the headphones are not, then the headphone jack in the speakers is faulty.


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Sounds like the speakers are faulty. You do not need to change anything within Windows. If you are getting audio to the speakers, then everything is properly configured. Inserting headphones into the speakers simply disables the audio input to the speakers amplifier and routes audio to the headphone jack.
> 
> If the speakers are working and the headphones are not, then the headphone jack in the speakers is faulty.


For some reason, the jack was working on the first day I used it( brought it last week ) but after I went to the sound configuration in control panel and mess with it, I dont get sound from it anymore... so I'm sure there is a button to reverse that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't you have a socket to plug the headphones into on your s/card


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The Windows settings affect the sound output from Windows...period. As I stated, if you have audio to the speakers, then you should have audio to the headphone jack (inside the speakers). The PC nor Windows can tell any difference between the speakers or the headphones.

If you need to prove it to yourself, connect the speakers to another PC or device.


----------



## chaudhur (Sep 24, 2011)

werewolf16 said:


> I brought this new desktop speaker( Altec lansing VS2621 ). But when I plug in my headphone into the jack, no sound is coming out. But I am sure it is not malfunction because the first day I brought I got, I tried with the headphone and it is still working. And I did went to mess with the sound in the control panel. Is there any way I can get sound from the headphone jack again? For some reason, I get sound from headphone when I plug my headphone halfway in the speaker jack but its very fizzy. And its not my headphone's problem because its working on my ipod. Is it something that has to do with the mic? How can I switch the jack back from a mic to a headphone once again if that is the issue?


Hi !
I have the same problem... in case you have solved the issue, I will highly appreciate if you let me know the solution. Thanks in advance.


----------

